# making the trip to ND - any advice?



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi ND hunters.

I am a resident of N. Illinois. I have heard so many good things about hunting in ND that I can't resist the temptation to come and try it for myself. I am trying to learn and gather info in order to make good plans. If I guy (and his dad) were coming to ND to hunt ducks how should he go about it, where should he go, when? I realize that is very general / asking a lot, so here are some more specific questions...

1) Can you recommend some state areas that are good to hunt? I can bring a small hunting boat if needed. Looking to hunt more in potholes, sloughs, etc. than open water. What about in the SE part of the state? I can go anywhere, but since the SE corner is closest to me, can you give me the scoop on any state hunting areas there? And at the state areas, can you just walk in, or do you need reservations, or what?

2) Do I need to hunt state areas if I don't have arrangements with a private land owner? I seem to have heard that you can just walk in and hunt most anywhere without prior permission from the landowner. Is that true?

3) Or, should I just make arrangements through a guide or resort that will take care of the hunting locations for me? Any guides / hunting resorts you would recommend? Would prefer to do it on our own, but just seems intimidating not knowing specifically where to go.

4) What week would be best?

Thanks!!


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.



duckchaser said:


> 1) Can you recommend some state areas that are good to hunt? I can bring a small hunting boat if needed. Looking to hunt more in potholes, sloughs, etc. than open water. What about in the SE part of the state? I can go anywhere, but since the SE corner is closest to me, can you give me the scoop on any state hunting areas there? And at the state areas, can you just walk in, or do you need reservations, or what?


There's WMA and PLOTS maps available on the ND G&F site.I don't hunt them often so I can't say I know of any favoritesYou can hunt any public areas by just walking in,and you don't need a boat.Most people coming here to hunt are coming from the E/SE so the SE part of the state can be pretty busy. 


duckchaser said:


> 2) Do I need to hunt state areas if I don't have arrangements with a private land owner? I seem to have heard that you can just walk in and hunt most anywhere without prior permission from the landowner. Is that true?


You can walk in unposted land(except Nelsn County) but it's probably a good practice to ask anyways.


duckchaser said:


> 3) Or, should I just make arrangements through a guide or resort that will take care of the hunting locations for me?Any guides / hunting resorts you would recommend?Would prefer to do it on our own, but just seems intimidating not knowing specifically where to go.


Do it alone.Not only will it save you a ton of money,itll be more rewarding to experience a vast area and find your own honey hole.


duckchaser said:


> 4) What week would be best?


Anytime in October is normally ok,but after about the 3rd week you're running the risk of a freeze.If a freeze occurs,you're gonna have to come back here to find out where to go.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Duckchaser,
I will endorse what Skyball wrote. Also, read the previous posts. There is one down the list titled "Need help finding a good place to hunt." As of today there were 12 posts with good information about hunting in ND. 
Sounds like you and your Dad are going to have a special time together, don't miss those times with your Dad for anything. :>)

SJB


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree with eveyone above. One thing I want to emphasize is DO NOT GO THROUGH A GUIDE. You will have no problems finding land to hunt. By the way, where is Nelson County?


----------



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

Thank you all for the information! Very helpful.

I have since spoken with a friend who makes the trip there each year, and he recommended a fairly specific geographical area in south of Minot. So I have pretty good confidence now if I head into that area. He said they just drive the dirt roads until they see potholes that are full of ducks. I am still having trouble believing that it is that easy, but anyway, now I am even more excited. Is it really this good?

I'll ask again about the SE corner - but not limited to state areas. Anyone willing to recommend someplace in the SE?


----------

